# Problem mit Texas Instruments Voyage 200



## turbosnake (30. April 2012)

Moin,
ich habe den oben geannten Taschenrechner den wir auch für die Schule brauchen. 
Allerdings habe ich das Problem das er Battarien frisst, packe ich alle 4 rein sind alle am nächsten Tag leer, aber nehme ich eine Raus passiert nichts und er läuft.
Das ist auf dauer etwas nervig vor jedem mal verwenden Akkus rein und nach der Stunde wieder raus. Deshalb will ich wissen ob einer eine Idee hat was damit los ist.

btw Mir ist das Ding auch mal runtergefallen, eine Batterie ist drin ausgelaufen und dort wurde auch schon reingeschaucht aber nichts gefunden.
Also keine Garantie mehr drauf, aber dafür wäre er eh schon etwas als.


----------



## Fexzz (30. April 2012)

Das ist ein ganz häufiges Problem, auch wenn ich bisher mit meinem TI Voyage Glück hatte. Das Problem ist, dass der TI Voyage einen Schalter hat, dessen Wiederstand wohl mit dem Alter immer geringer wird -> dadurch wird der sogenannte "Abschaltstorm" größer (kleiner Wiederstand bei gleichbleibender Spannung -> mehr Strom).

Entgegenwirken kann man dem ganzen Wohl nur, indem man nach Ausschalten die Batterien entfernt.

Das ganzte hab ich übrigens aus einem Forum (mobifiles.bytefox.de • Thema anzeigen - Voyage 200 verbraucht Batterien in kürzester Zeit) nach meinem ersten Versuch bei google gefunden ;p

Eventuell ist der Widerstand bei dir beschädigt, da du ja selbst gesagt hast, er sei runtergefallen. Denn leere Batterien nach nur einem Tag ist schon sehr krass.

Grüße


----------



## turbosnake (30. April 2012)

Der Anschluss ist bei mir aber golden und dazu hatte ich danach auch schon gesucht ist aber schon etwas her.

Und dazu müsste unserem Lehrer das Problem bekannt sein, der macht an den Dinger häufiger rum.


----------



## Fexzz (30. April 2012)

Also in meinem damaligen Jahrgang hatten ebenfalls zig Leute das Problem, allerdings hatte ich mir dazu keine näheren Gedanken gemacht. Dass der Rechner von seinen Komponenten her nicht grade hochwertig ist,
sollte einem klar sein. ( Wir hatten von 130 Geräten, die unser Jahrgang geholt hatte über 20 defekte innerhalb der Garantiezeit.)

Hast du irgendwelche Apps drauf, die nicht direkt von TI kommen? Neustes OS? Schonmal versucht auf die Werkseinstellungen zurückzusetzen? Angeblich gibts einige Apps, die auch nach dem Ausschalten weiterlaufen.

Grüße


----------



## turbosnake (30. April 2012)

Ja ein Spiel und ein Programm zum Stundenplan eintragen, aber die führen bei anderen afaik nicht zu Problemen.

Ob das OS aktuelle ist ka, wie schaue ich das nochmal nach?


----------



## Fexzz (30. April 2012)

Im Hauptbildschirm F1 für Menü und dann 3 für Info. Dann steht dort irgendwo BS Version. Aktuellste ist 3.1 (auch wenn ich bezweifle, dass es wirklich was damit zu tun hat.)

Ich werd mal testen, ob mein Gerät nicht evtl. ähnliche Probleme macht.

Grüße


----------



## turbosnake (30. April 2012)

Ist schon 3,1, die HW Version ist 2.0.

Also liegt es wohl nicht daran.


----------



## joasas (2. Juni 2012)

Nachdem TI in der Regel sehr kundenfreundlich handelt würde ich mich einfach mal an den Hersteller wenden. Imho sollten die Taschenrechner eigentlich Werbung für sie sein.


----------

